

First look: KDE 4.1 alpha looks promising - tx
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080430-first-look-kde-4-1-alpha-1-very-promising.html

======
lst
Simply: no.

KDE, you just got it like Qt:

\- too huge

\- too MS-like

\- too 'take-over-the-dev-world' like

~~~
PieSquared
I have also gotten that feeling with KDE 4; it feels to me as if it is barely
customizable.

KDE 3.5.6, however, I think is quite good and doesn't force you into anything.
Everything is customizable, it's speedy (-er than v4 by a lot), and GNOME apps
as well as others work perfectly on it, so its not taking over anything.

KDE 4, though, needs a lot of work. I hope the devs improve it quickly, or
keep supporting version three for a while, because as it is right now, KDE 4
feels unpleasant and junky.

